# Info par produktiem >  YKY-020

## akselerons

Tātad pašam ir diezgan tumša bilde par pastiprinātājiem, tāpēc griežos pie Jums!
Netīšam kartojot māju uzdūros augstāk minētajam pastiprinātaja modelim, kā vecāki apgalvo, ka viss viņam it kā strādā tik nav vadu lai viņu ar kādu savienotu. Biju ar viņu gandrīz ceļā uz konteineru, bet pirms tam izdomāju google iemest viņa nosaukumu - tā nu es esmu šeit.
Gribēju uzzināt aptuveno viņa tirgus cenu - un iespējams kāds vēlas viņu iegūt savā īpašumā.

----------


## Jon

Šis brīnums bija populārs pirms gadiem 30 un vairāk. Kāds jau brūķē vēl šodien. Tirgus cenu vislabāk uzzināt tirgū, proti, "Latgalītē". Uzpirkšanas cenas ir smieklīgas - ja piedāvās piecīti, tad tas jau ir daudz. Toties, ja gribēsi pirkt, prasīs 20 un vairāk. Ieliec šeit sadaļā "Pērk/pārdod/maina". Varbūt kāds jaunulis iekāro.

----------

